# Solved: Windows Security Center - Virus Protection Auto Off



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

hi.
yesterday when i turned on my com, the windows security suddenly popped up at the tray saying that my antivirus protection was turned off but when i checked my spyware doctor it is still running.

i m using windows xp home edition sp2.

could this be a virus/malware/trojan infection?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Spyware doctor is not an anti-virus,you need to go into the control panel and security centre and click on the button for anti-virus to see whats happening ....


----------



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

yea i noe spyware doc isnt an infection, but my windows security center just auto turned off. i went to the security center and it says i do not have any av program.

so i duno what's wrong with the com.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

So the next question is did you ever have an anti-virus program installed? if not you need one so I suggest you go here http://free.avg.com/ and download the free AVG program,make sure you go for the free one, its known worldwide and use by thousands of members on this site ......


----------



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

ya my spywaredoc is installed with antivirus engine registered version. i scanned it last night nth came up.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im afraid I dont know about spyware doctor and anti virus I dont see how it can work because spyware and viruses are different things ...did you download this as a trial ? maybe your trial has run out and this is why its turned off ? in any case you need a dedicated anti-virus program,so I suggest you click on the site I gave you and get one,once you have done this we can see whats happening .....


----------



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

my spyware doctor itself had an antivirus engine by itself.
http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor-antivirus/download/

previously my com also detect it as an av program. however last nite the windows security center popped up in the tray saying i dont have any av program. and yes, my spyware doc with av engine is a registered full version, not trial.

nevertheless let me go dl the free avg.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I think it is in your interest to have AVG,once that is installed at least you know that you do have protection and we can then see if the message goes away ....once you have AVG installed click to update it and give it a run ...I will be checking back a bit later to see if you have posted ..its 5 am here at the moment


----------



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

heyo. i installed and did a full comp scan. nth came up. eh oh sry bout ur time. i m in sg now its 1pm. u go slp ok? check back tmr.


----------



## ReFleXor (Jul 13, 2008)

hey hey. after i installed avg my wsc(sindows security center) detected it and the virus protection became green. duno y the wsc suddenly dint detect my spyware doc. hey thx anw, at least avg solved my prob. last time i had avg but it blked alot of my programs so i was lik dead against it. lol.

thx once again.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I had already slept so it was no problem  well now that we know you have an anti-virus program running you shouldnr be getting that message ...if you go into the security centre in control panel is everything ticked and showing ok as working ?...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you are happy then so am I ....another great free program to have is WinPatrol you can get it here if you want it http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html it always asks if you want to allow anything that is a bit suspicious,nothing will get by it if you dont allow it ...you dont have to scan with it or anything it just sits there guarding against trouble ...

Its not a good idea to have two anti-virus programs running at the same time as they can conflict with each other so if you are saying that spyware doctor is also an anti virus either that or AVG should be disabled to be on the safe side ...its up to you at the end of the day as its your computer ....


----------

